# Cam help!



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been looking to get my dream car since high school... A 05 or 06 GTO.... I plan on doing so when I get back from my deployment. I've been looking into doing a cam and exhaust once I buy the car. I have NO idea what kinda cam I should get, I'm just looking for suggestions. Some years down the road I would like to have 800 Rwhp with a blower as a goal...... but that wont happen over night, and a lot of other work will have to be done to reach that. But for starters a cam and exhaust. Suggestions for a cam made for higher HP? something aggressive? PS. Pretty naive to the car world..... trying to learn as much as I can.... old man only taught me the basics oil changes, changing spark plugs, breaks etc....


----------

